# This says it all...........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

yeah, it sure has been, hasn't it?


----------



## 11b12 (Sep 21, 2020)

Could always be worse


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

...


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

No it wasn't,,,


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It seems worse than it is but a long way from my worst year


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been around long enough to come to realize that I've never wanted a year to end as much as I do this one.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

In 2008 I lost most of what I had due to a bad divorce. 
2020 is a cake walk!
I do look forward to* 2020 HINDSIGHT* though.

GW


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Talk to some people that lived through the Great Despression,,,you’ll hear some stories of really tough living,

Or some of the people that survived, somehow,, the Dust Bowl years.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd heard that 1017 was a real bear.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

aarondhgraham said:


> No it wasn't,,,
> 
> View attachment 18999


Here is the Piece of Crap that started it all.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

We've had worse.,


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## 11b12 (Sep 21, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> View attachment 19031


LOL!


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

worst year ever!


----------

